# SunnyLand Collars [PICTURE HEAVY]



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Water malts got new Vegan collars from Ella's Lead, made especially for water/fish-dogs. They traveled quite the distance. Ella's Lead ROCKS for providing International shipping! they get all paws up from the malts 

The package made it yesterday and here are few pictures that I took =) 

We got a package =D so love package arrival days  








We found these....


















Honestly, they exceeded my expectations. I love how they were made. 




























Went customizing a one set collar (notice the two together...makes it look like one collar belongs to the other collar. And when you look at both collars + pups together, they can give the color of sky, sun and clouds <3 I was inspired by SunnyLand when I designed them. Yes, you can design your own from Ella's Lead. There are ready made designs too that you can decide to take, but I wanted something that I was able to put together. More fun and special this way  )



























Snowy gets the color of the sky 


























































































MORE coming...


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Crystal got the Sun's color.
































































I think that Crystal is happy with hers too  









yep, that's my happy girl <3










more...


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

so yesterday, I did not have the time to bath them after swimming. Therefore, I did not allow them to dive in. Instead, we used the remaining time to 'practice' NOT diving when told not to....

had to use this poor squeaky 








(it's condition was much better when new than it is now. malts bit it off well, buried it in sand, dug it out, chewed it off, killed it's squeaky actually so I don't think squeaky fits him as a name, but anyways....) malts still love it. the more they ruin it, the more they love it, I noticed...









and here was practice time...Snowy working HARD not to follow his desire to dive in and grab it....









Snowy: "I don't want you squeaky...I don't wanna dive in after you....nop...I listen to mama...I don't want this..."









Snowy: "oh maybe I do want you, squeaky... 


















Snowy: "I wub you... I really do love you, squeaky..." *muaaah*









Snowy: "pwease come out on your own..mama told me not to dive in.."


















monkey passed the "DON'T dive" test. ALRIGHT!!! 

so the following day (which is today), I allowed them to dive... and we tested their vegan collar and experienced how well these were made for water. totally loved it!!!

Here are the shots from today of my fish dogs. 









Now malts can go wet in STYLE B) 


















Snowy prepares..


















getting ready









getting set









Dock Diver is working out his muscles... 




































Did I mention "Picture Heavy" ?? Scroll down for more..otherwise, if you got bored from watching the monsters, you may leave the thread  as there are plenty more pictures bellow ...


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Snowy retrieves...










Crystal waits for him









yes, to grab squeaky.









now it's the other way around. They switch roles lol




































more...yep! more LOL


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Dry Crystal









Wet Crystal


















Crystal underwater









Shark-Crystal









out of focus (btw, used my 50mm lens for these shots. not the lens that I use for action shot, but I was too lazy to switch lenses)









Crystal retrieves.









Malts swim together 









Snowy tries to convince Crystal to give him squeaky =D


















Crystal dives









Crystal: "did you just call me fat?"









Last three, I promise. 

Crystal. Wish this was in focus. Look at her form <3









Snowy: "here you go, Human. Here is squeaky for you. Until next time"









We hope you enjoyed  









Done! I do hope that you enjoyed ^_^ Have a wonderful day.

hugs
Kat


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Aww they're so cute, they really love the water. The collars to gorgeous,I love the bright happy colours.. They sure are Mermalts!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Glad that you loved them too, Michelle  I think that the bright and happy colors fit a person's moment when being around maltese :wub: 

haha and these specific two are sure Mermalts ^_^ so love the description. Any fluff who will come to live with me gotta be one


----------



## mommatee (Jul 20, 2010)

I'll never get tired of looking at Snowy & Crystal pictures!!! They make me smile every time! I LOVE Crystal's open mouth shots when she's diving in!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

oh Crystal can turn into a monster when in water lol she is sweet and all that, but turns into a different creature when in there  cracks me up!!

awwh happy that the malts make you smile. They do the same to me too :wub:


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Aww loved each and every photo...could never get bored, no matter how many they are. Snowy and Crystal are just perfect!!

Thanks heaps for sharing. Love your dogs.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Kat, you, Snowy, and Crystal just made my day!!!:wub::wub: Your pics are stunning, and the collars are just gorgeous! Your diving Malts are just so amazing and fun to watch.:biggrin: I feel like I am there! :chili: Crystal's diving has really improved-she's keeping her little legs together and pointing her toes like Snowy!:wub: Thank you for sharing with us.:wub::wub:


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Kat, you amaze me! I could look at Crystal and Snowy pictures all day! I have to be careful not to let Phoebe see them though because she'll be begging her daddy to put a pool in...And for her, he'd probably do it!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Those are beautiful collars, Kat. Snowy and Crystal look adorable in them. So glad they passed the water test! I know that would be a big part of their purpose.

Snowy and Crystal are two Malts that have the most fun EVER! Sweetie Bonnie is very jealous!


----------



## SLP21 (Dec 4, 2010)

Wonderful pictures!!! I love looking at Snowy and Crystal pics :chili:

The collars are great! Love the colours :wub:


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

Kat, Snowy and Crystal have got to be the most talented and sweet malts ever! :wub: They're new collars are really beautiful and they fit their personalities just perfectly. :thumbsup: All of the pictures are beautiful! Wow! I'm so happy to see that Crystal is becoming a Super diver too!!! Her form on that dive in the blurry picture was just amazing! :w00t:


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

I just love how much they love the water! They are so cute :wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Kat - I have the biggest smile on my face.  What great shots -- never apologize for sharing pix of your two little rascals. I LOVE the collar colors and how they complement each other with the colors. Just striking with their white hair too. A great pick and yes, bravo for them sending them worldwide. Then i love the diving shots but I have to say, I especially love the shots where Snowy wanted SOOOOOOOO badly to jump in the water and exercised self-restraint and didn't. He was reaching and so close. So what did you do/say to keep him from jumping?? And of course I've always adored your Diving Divo and Diva. :good post - perfect Olympic divers in training. And yes, Crystal has really become a little water nymph. Yup all our kids will want pools if we share those pix.  I know I do. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

I love the pictures!!!
You inspire me to get a better camera. I love the action shots!!


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Kat, I loved all the pictures...thanks for showing us the diving ones, they always make me smile. I especially like the one of Snowy trying to convince Crystal to give him the toy. So cute...and those collars are so pretty. I don't use a collar on Rocky, but if I did, I'd buy one asap!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Kara said:


> Aww loved each and every photo...could never get bored, no matter how many they are. Snowy and Crystal are just perfect!!
> 
> Thanks heaps for sharing. Love your dogs.


I have to admit, i went malts-picture-crazy lol 

But glad that u enjoyed each one of them 



aprilb said:


> Kat, you, Snowy, and Crystal just made my day!!!:wub::wub: Your pics are stunning, and the collars are just gorgeous! Your diving Malts are just so amazing and fun to watch.:biggrin: I feel like I am there! :chili: Crystal's diving has really improved-she's keeping her little legs together and pointing her toes like Snowy!:wub: Thank you for sharing with us.:wub::wub:


Boy, is Crystal getting advanced at this ~ i dont know if snowy is impressed by it though 

Awwh happy that they made your day 




MoonDog said:


> Kat, you amaze me! I could look at Crystal and Snowy pictures all day! I have to be careful not to let Phoebe see them though because she'll be begging her daddy to put a pool in...And for her, he'd probably do it!


Oh i think that it will be fun to have a pool for Phoebe.

Psst, Phoebe, over here...look here before mommy catches u...ask daddy for a pool  :wub:



Bonnie's Mommie said:


> Those are beautiful collars, Kat. Snowy and Crystal look adorable in them. So glad they passed the water test! I know that would be a big part of their purpose.
> 
> Snowy and Crystal are two Malts that have the most fun EVER! Sweetie Bonnie is very jealous!


Ella's Lead tested this material in water befor oferring them. And it did pass  that said, snowy & crystal's vegan collars are the SMALLEST ever made by Ella's Lead. The option for a 3/4" wide collar was not available before i requested it. So the malts are officially the first small vegan collar pups lol and their smallest dock divers. 

I try to allow the malts to enjoy as much as i can. Sometimes, it is not as easy with limited time. That is another reason why i keep them in short coats ~ gives them more chances of me allowinf them to go wild because the after work is easier for me when coat is short


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

SLP21 said:


> Wonderful pictures!!! I love looking at Snowy and Crystal pics :chili:
> 
> The collars are great! Love the colours :wub:


Glad that u loved these. I also think that the colors fit them. 



Bibu said:


> Kat, Snowy and Crystal have got to be the most talented and sweet malts ever! :wub: They're new collars are really beautiful and they fit their personalities just perfectly. :thumbsup: All of the pictures are beautiful! Wow! I'm so happy to see that Crystal is becoming a Super diver too!!! Her form on that dive in the blurry picture was just amazing! :w00t:


Crystal never fails to amaze me :w00t: when doing the not expected from HER. I am 600% sure that if not because of Snowy, she would not be a diving maltese. Her personality , naturally, is more a "being careful" type. Not a dare devil. Totally unexpected. But then when i think about it, when raising a dog, the environment that he/she grows in always plays a big role in helping and improving a lot in his/her personality - more like modifying it. 

Now she is all for a dive too and yep i see that her diving skills are improving too  

Glad that u loved these.




jenniferhope423 said:


> I just love how much they love the water! They are so cute :wub:


I hurried to post these after reading your comment in FB -^_^ glad that u loved them.



Snowbody said:


> Kat - I have the biggest smile on my face.  What great shots -- never apologize for sharing pix of your two little rascals. I LOVE the collar colors and how they complement each other with the colors. Just striking with their white hair too. A great pick and yes, bravo for them sending them worldwide. Then i love the diving shots but I have to say, I especially love the shots where Snowy wanted SOOOOOOOO badly to jump in the water and exercised self-restraint and didn't. He was reaching and so close. *So what did you do/say to keep him from jumping*?? And of course I've always adored your Diving Divo and Diva. :good post - perfect Olympic divers in training. And yes, Crystal has really become a little water nymph. Yup all our kids will want pools if we share those pix.  I know I do. :HistericalSmiley:


Awwh happy that they made u smile, Sue  i went beyond over with photos in this thread :w00t: many many of them. 

@words in bold - interesting to learn that this malt uses selective listening .. He know SO WELL the phrase "NO! no jumping in the pool". He knows exactly what this phrase mean. In that test, he passed it for choosing to listen to me :aktion033: he was such a good boy. I kindda dont blame him for choosing not to listen sometimes. I dont practice "NO no jumping in pool" often with him. Actually, i rarely practice that despite the fact that when they jump in whe. I tell them not to, i dont be as excited. Maybe i must practice not to dive in more often with them and reward them for learning to control themselves from diving. I am sure that will help a lot :chili: 

The cool thing about all our malts is their small sizes. A kiddie pool (from a kids store) will look like a small lake for them  i am sure tyler can experience the pool too :chili:



cyndrae said:


> I love the pictures!!!
> You inspire me to get a better camera. I love the action shots!!


Happy to inspire, Cindy and do think that u will love an SLR :chili:



Rocky's Mom said:


> Kat, I loved all the pictures...thanks for showing us the diving ones, they always make me smile. I especially like the one of Snowy trying to convince Crystal to give him the toy. So cute...and those collars are so pretty. I don't use a collar on Rocky, but if I did, I'd buy one asap!


I am happy that you enjoyed these, diane  

Snowy and crystal only use collars to attach ID tags (sometimes, health tags too when in public). We ALWAYS use a harness for walking (to attach the leash on) never a collar for walking. Rocky will ROCK these collars B) i know that he will look awesome in whatever u put on him :wub:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

The new collars are very bright and cheerful Kat :biggrin: love them. 

Lovely pictures, good job at shooting them so wide open. I love Crystals haircut, really suits her, they both look really great, and happy. :wub: :wub: Bet a lot of fluffs would love to be owned by you :tender:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

silverhaven said:


> The new collars are very bright and cheerful Kat :biggrin: love them.
> 
> Lovely pictures, good job at shooting them so wide open. I love Crystals haircut, really suits her, they both look really great, and happy. :wub: :wub: Bet a lot of fluffs would love to be owned by you :tender:


Awwh i think that bright and cheerful is the right words for these colors 

Glad that u loved the shots, Maureen. It was not as easy for me to shoot action shots in a 50mm lens, i have to admit. First time i do it, actually, and got lots of blurry pictures too :blush: these creatures do speed...so i kindda gotta multie-task when focusing. So was a bit of a challenge (for me). But happy with the rest of the shots too


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

Kat,
LOVE all the photos, they are Magnificant Malts! I love seeing them dive. My favorite pic is the two of their heads sticking out of the water with the toy, how precious!

These pics are more entertaining than any show on TV!!!

Love the collars, gorgeous, but then I think I was a gypsy in a previous life, I love bling! Love the colors; perfect for each, Snowy & Crystal.


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

OMG, never can't get enough of your 'Mermalts'!!! :w00t:

The collars are just perfect for the two, great colours! :thumbsup:

Hugs and kisses from us are sent to you and S&C!

Thanks so much for sharing! 

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Malt Shoppe said:


> Kat,
> LOVE all the photos, they are Magnificant Malts! I love seeing them dive. My favorite pic is the two of their heads sticking out of the water with the toy, how precious!
> 
> These pics are more entertaining than any show on TV!!!
> ...


 Love "Magnificant Malts" ... I keep on getting some cool description for these malts , including this one :wub: thanks for the idea  oh and so happy ti know that u enjoyed the pix and do love the new bling. It sure was fun to design 



Alexa said:


> OMG, never can't get enough of your 'Mermalts'!!! :w00t:
> 
> The collars are just perfect for the two, great colours! :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


Mermalts send tones and tones of puppy kisses right back at'cha and princess Ullana :wub:


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

Kat, I actually study their body anatomy on those diving pics. They are truly amazing. I've never seen a Maltese do that. You sure they aren't part Lab? :blush:

Maybe that should be "Magnificant Diving Malts", either way, they are one of a kind pair!

You did a great job designing those collars, the colors/beads are beautiful. Color is my forte' and I totally approve of your selection.... :thmbup:


----------



## Alex (Jul 29, 2011)

Oh my gosh Kat! These pictures are Adorable! I especially love the one of Crystal, and the squeaky in her mouth. POOR SQUEAKY! He's being crushed.... with love! ahah I love your pups.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Malt Shoppe said:


> Kat, *I actually study their body anatomy on those diving pics. They are truly amazing. I've never seen a Maltese do that. You sure they aren't part Lab*? :blush:
> 
> Maybe that should be "Magnificant Diving Malts", either way, they are one of a kind pair!
> 
> You did a great job designing those collars, the colors/beads are beautiful. Color is my forte' and I totally approve of your selection.... :thmbup:


@words in bold - I searched for a lab , a golden, a spaniel..etc within that body, but ended up with the conclusion that they are fish :HistericalSmiley: or "Magnificant Diving Malts" or mermalts which i love them all ^_^

I do love their body forms too ; watching them dive for many times made me realize that they improve with time and practice. Snowy's diving start was awesome. With crystal, though, it took sometime to improve the form. 

I am on the iPad now. Once i get to my PC, i gotta send you a pic of Crystal's first jump in pool; nothing close to these shots here LOL ..she did improve in the form  

awwh and really happy to know that u loved my color selection:chili: You know, Nature fascinates me. I enjoy observing its beauty and colors (so well blended with one another). A good source of inspiration:wub: 



Alex said:


> Oh my gosh Kat! These pictures are Adorable! *I especially love the one of Crystal, and the squeaky in her mouth. POOR SQUEAKY! He's being crushed.... with love!* ahah I love your pups.


:HistericalSmiley:... Yeah That is the story of this poor squeaky. You should have just seen it when brand new. Not sure how long will he last under the paws of these two .


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

absolutely amazing stars you have there. the collars are beautiful and your two little babies even more beautiful
LOVELY PICTURES: thank you for sharing!!!


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

Katkoota said:


> @words in bold - I searched for a lab , a golden, a spaniel..etc within that body, but ended up with the conclusion that they are fish :HistericalSmiley: or "Magnificant Diving Malts" or mermalts which i love them all ^_^
> Well, I guess maybe they could be tiny furry WHALES, they do arch their bodies like that but I'm not sure I've seen fish arch like that. They are really amazing; just fascinate me the way they take to water and have such beautiful body form.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

I too, Kat, are amazed at their diving abilities...Rocky won't go near the pool and if he looks in, he stretches out his back legs as far as he can to not go too close. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

I loved your pics Kat!!!!!! and Snowy's and Crystal's gorgeous collars. Great designs and colors and gems, but even greater are the models!!!!:aktion033:


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

Michelle...your little Maisee Rose looks so much like my Gimme, I love seeing her picture. Just wanted to tell you that....she's adorable.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Those collars are beautiful! But what I truly love is watching Snowy and Crystal swimming! They are amazing!


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

thankyou so much claire, i love her face too. I am writing on my nook. Have not figured out the keyboard yet. :blush:


----------



## LuluLolly (Oct 7, 2009)

I love the new collars your dogs are modeling and it seems like that's just what they need since they love the water so much! I always enjoy the seeing pictures of Snowy and Crystal and hearing your stories about them and their adventures!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Claire, here is the picture of Crystal's first dive  look at the hind legs back then 









And this was the thread that I shared: Crystal's first dive on her own caught on camera by accident


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Malt Shoppe said:


> Do you think Crystal learned from watching Snowy?]


Oh I am certain that she did. I used to put her in water with me but she never dived in on her own. She gained the confidence from Snowy. She saw that he was having a blast until one day, she all of a sudden, decided to dive in.:w00t:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Rocky's Mom said:


> and if he looks in, he stretches out his back legs as far as he can to not go too close. :HistericalSmiley:


Awwwh this is just tooooooooooo ADORABLE:wub:

@all - glad that u liked the pix guys


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Love, love, LOVE those pictures! I just can't get over how water-loving your two fluffs are. I really need to borrow Snowy and Crystal so they will teach my crew to enjoy the water like your two do. Whenever I'm swimming, Cozette runs around the pool and meets me at both ends. I think she'd like to like it, but just doesn't yet. I do bring her in on occasion, and make a big fuss when she paddles, but she's still not loving it.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

socalyte said:


> Love, love, LOVE those pictures! I just can't get over how water-loving your two fluffs are. I really need to borrow Snowy and Crystal so they will teach my crew to enjoy the water like your two do. Whenever I'm swimming, Cozette runs around the pool and *meets me at both ends. I think she'd like to like it, but just doesn't yet. I do bring her in on occasion, and make a big fuss when she paddles, but she's still not loving it.*


From my reading above, Cozette is not nervous about water. She sounds more confident that Crystal before diving started :thumbsup: Cozette does like it. That's a good sign. Maybe not the crazy love yet, but I am sure she CAN be one nut case diver like my two :HistericalSmiley: it can take time. Did you try throwing in a ball very close to the edge of the pool while you being in close to it too? (assuming that a ball toy is something that Cozetter totally Loves). 

I am glad that you enjoyed the pix 

Kat


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Loved these shots---and the diving bombs---they are amazing. Kitzel will hardly even get near his water dish!:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Those are some blinged out collar you have there Snowy and Crystal!! As always, I love all the pics your momma posts of you 2 having a blast and I especially love the pic of Crystal on the grass laughing up a storm - sooo cute!


----------

